# Amazing Dog Training



## Sam Browne (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to introduce myself and tell you about the work I do. I teach dog owners how to deal with ANY problem they have with their dog or puppy. From teaching little pups to walk nicely on the lead to rehab for serverely abused dogs.

In order to help you with your dog I first need to proove that I'm good at what I do. This aggressive dog was going to be killed for his behaviour, watch to see what happens to him.

YouTube - Amazing dog story

You won't believe how far he has come

YouTube - The Last Dream

This thread is open to all opinions and anyone can feel free to contact me for more information.

Hope you enjoy the videos

Sam


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Haven't you posted these videos in other sections of the website? Have you got a website? How do we know you're genuine? x


----------



## Sam Browne (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi yes I have posted it on other areas to help spread the message that dogs like Cerb can be saved.

And unfortunately it is very hard to know if anyone on the net is genuine, it is one of the reasons that I don't use it much. My website is being constructed at the moment. 

When it comes to whether or not I'm genuine, you will have to judge for your self. There is no way I can proove it like this.


----------



## Conley438 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sam Browne said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'd like to introduce myself and tell you about the work I do. I teach dog owners how to deal with ANY problem they have with their dog or puppy. From teaching little pups to walk nicely on the lead to rehab for serverely abused dogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sonndog (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey Sam

Watched your video about Cerebus, and was in tears, his beautiful energy and clear trust in you at the end was so moving. I have struggled with my own dog for many years, finally he is doing great thanks to finding a local trainer that tuned into him and his complex problems and unhealthy relationship with me.

Really interested in setting up my own rehab/foster home in the future (once I've cured my own dog). Any tips about where I should start? Also have you always been totally unafraid of aggressive dogs, or do you think it's just practice?


----------



## Sam Browne (Sep 10, 2010)

Sonndog said:


> Hey Sam
> 
> Watched your video about Cerebus, and was in tears, his beautiful energy and clear trust in you at the end was so moving. I have struggled with my own dog for many years, finally he is doing great thanks to finding a local trainer that tuned into him and his complex problems and unhealthy relationship with me.
> 
> Really interested in setting up my own rehab/foster home in the future (once I've cured my own dog). Any tips about where I should start? Also have you always been totally unafraid of aggressive dogs, or do you think it's just practice?


Hi, thanks for the reply about the video.

I would also love to set up some kind of rehab for dogs. At the moment I'm working with clients and their dogs, and my two dog, that is on going especially with Cerb.

When it comes to being unafraid. I had one of those childhoods where I was surrounded by pets. My sister and I used to love taming our animals. We had rats, mice, ferrets, hamsters, rabbits and loads more. They would always come to us scared and unhandled. We learnt that if you don't want to get bitten you must give them space and respect and after time and love they would learn to trust you. Our friends and family always knew of us as having the tamest pets.

We have had cats all our lives too, and were often saving wild mice, birds, squirrels etc... So we had to learn to deal with wild animals that had no contact with people.

I think what I know and how I behave has grown from a life time of experience. When I saw Cerb being aggressive, it wasn't any different to when I first got my rats and they were in a cage and scared, they would have bitten me if I'd rushed in to pick them up. Just as Cerberus would have bitten me if I'd tried to touch him.

I'll answer your other questions on a private message.


----------

